# Chokoloskee Thanksgiving Week



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I’ve experienced a fishing drought lately but finally got back down to Chokoloskee and went into the ENP. Did some fly and spin and caught pretty much everything, had constant action with Jack’s, trout, snook, snapper, ladyfish, grouper, shark and jumped a few tarpon including about an 80#’r. The fish were frisky with the coming cold front and so coppery in color even the tarpon. Overall great trip, what a special place.

Starting to get a better feel for the Xplor18P, it’s a great skiff for the glades. I can run long distances safely and comfortably and fish 3 anglers with no problem. Got snotty on the long ride back and the skiff ate it up.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I would luv to have a bucket holder like that on my next skiff. That is so smart!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The colors on those trout!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

PTLuv2Fish said:


> I would luv to have a bucket holder like that on my next skiff. That is so smart!


Love the bucket holder. It’s so convenient, can throw bait, trash, drinks, rods or whatever in there.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> The colors on those trout!


Colors were AMAZING!!! Had huge tarpon breach the surface and it looked like a golden dorado. Wish I caught it with a pic but it’s one of those events locked in my memory forever.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Love to have a skiff like that under my next Yeti bucket


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Love to have a skiff like that under my next Yeti bucket


Ha thanks!


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Beautiful fish, and boat.
What type of grouper is that?


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

OneMoreCast said:


> What type of grouper is that?


Juvenile Goliath


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

tcov said:


> Juvenile Goliath


Really cool. I'll be in FL in early March and would love to catch one. Do you have any tips you can share on targeting those? I see yours ate a white soft plastic. I'll have fly gear and I have plenty of stuff that looks like that. Are they in shallow water in March as well? Thanks.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Current + Structure = Goliath. In the rivers, moats/deeper water around the islands. Live bait is the easiest way, but they’ll hit any artificials. Once ya find a mess of them around something, pull out the fly. Or, just go snook fishing, and never fails you’ll find the Goliath. Tight lines!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

OneMoreCast said:


> Really cool. I'll be in FL in early March and would love to catch one. Do you have any tips you can share on targeting those? I see yours ate a white soft plastic. I'll have fly gear and I have plenty of stuff that looks like that. Are they in shallow water in March as well? Thanks.


Usually caught deeper, I target “walls” with a mangrove treelike and shell/limestone ledge. Not sure on fly, live mullet is a good bait so maybe large imitation on sinking tip.


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

Miragein said:


> Current + Structure = Goliath. In the rivers, moats/deeper water around the islands. Live bait is the easiest way, but they’ll hit any artificials. Once ya find a mess of them around something, pull out the fly. Or, just go snook fishing, and never fails you’ll find the Goliath. Tight lines!





jboriol said:


> Usually caught deeper, I target “walls” with a mangrove treelike and shell/limestone ledge. Not sure on fly, live mullet is a good bait so maybe large imitation on sinking tip.


Great info, thanks. Looking forward to giving it a shot!


----------



## Clwise12 (Dec 5, 2020)

That trout…. BEAUTIFUL


----------

